# Mixing Anadrol-Dbol. Good idea, bad idea? Who has done it?



## JAXNY (Feb 24, 2013)

Who has used Anadrol and Dbol together?
I have used both of these on many cycles
But always separately. 
I'm begging to see some guys saying that
They are using both together. 
Opinions on this please.  And benefits 
Of it.


----------



## Rage Strength (Feb 24, 2013)

I've used them together twice. First time I did it, I had dbol and drol from a lab and both were fuckin spot on! They were accurately dosed etc. I started at 25mg day dbol/ 50mg day drol. After a couple days I increased it to 100 drol and 50 dbol. That was the point where the benefits outweighed the sides. Then I increased both to 150 drol and 75 dbol. It was fucking insane. I got strong as an ox and actually had that lean, yet full look. I always take both after serious dieting. I ate a shit ton too, but I actually resembled the appearance of a pro bb. Big, yet vascular and lean with that solid muscle grainy look. I know I'm nowhere near a pro, but it felt great lol. Only sides were high bp, bloody noses a lot, increased aggression, acne as a mofo, countles sleepless nights, wanting to bone every girl, cock strong. I wouldn't recommend it for a noobie but if you eat and train right it'll be awesome. I actually got to train the same muscle every 3 days when I took that. My base was 600mg test on that cycle btw. I just recently ran it again, but the products weren't as good as the ones I got from a previous lab and the drol was bunk. Not gonna name the lab, but I will say that getting both those compounds spot on is the biggest challenge.


----------



## TheLupinator (Feb 24, 2013)

Rage Strength said:


> Only sides were high bp, bloody noses a lot, increased aggression, acne as a mofo, countles sleepless nights, wanting to bone every girl, cock strong.



Oh those were the "only" sides Lol...sounds wicked. I always wanted to run Drol & Var together, seems like Drol & Dbol would be too toxic to stack and the aromatization would be a bitch


----------



## Rage Strength (Feb 24, 2013)

mlupi319 said:


> Oh those were the "only" sides Lol...sounds wicked. I always wanted to run Drol & Var together, seems like Drol & Dbol would be too toxic to stack and the aromatization would be a bitch



It is lol. Mix it in with some tren and you've got an insane stack. I'm yet to try it.


----------



## pirovoliko (Feb 24, 2013)

JAXNY said:


> Who has used Anadrol and Dbol together?
> I have used both of these on many cycles
> But always separately.
> I'm begging to see some guys saying that
> ...



A guy in my gym takes both but begins at 50/50 and ups to 100 drol/50 dbol.  he loves the combo effect but takes great steps to manage small sides at those doses.  Says sides increase above those doses and outweigh the benefits.  but he loves stacking them....

How do you take both during a cycle Jax.?  Do you just interchange every 4 or 5 weeks?


----------



## JAXNY (Feb 24, 2013)

Getting both compounds spot on. 
See that is probably the problem today. 
You guys may have seen in some of
My previous post where I say 50 mg
Of Anadrol is plenty. 
I've only done Anadrol way back when
You could get it from syntex. That shit
Was potent and you'd get sides like you're 
Speaking of off of just 50 mg. 
the Dbol I used to run was the Russian
Dbol ментадростенолон in the foil
Packs. Strong shit as well. 
I haven't run under ground Anadrol yet
But I just got a bottle a couple weeks back
I'm wondering about the potency now. I'm 
Getting ready to start it soon. 
I have run underground Dbol and results 
Certainly not the same as the Russian 
Dbol. So I'm seeing now why your dosages are so high.


----------



## JAXNY (Feb 24, 2013)

pirovoliko said:


> A guy in my gym takes both but begins at 50/50 and ups to 100 drol/50 dbol.  he loves the combo effect but takes great steps to manage small sides at those doses.  Says sides increase above those doses and outweigh the benefits.  but he loves stacking them....
> 
> How do you take both during a cycle Jax.?  Do you just interchange every 4 or 5 weeks?



When I said I've used both separately 
I meant that I have used them seperately
in different Cycles.


----------



## Rage Strength (Feb 24, 2013)

Nah, I had real good stuff from each. The reason for my high dosages are for pure fun and insanity(not condoning high dosages to people). Believe me, I know what good dbol and drol is. All I'm saying is that lately I haven't got pod batches of dbol or drol. Good luck finding a lab that sells both products too notch. Legit dbol is easier to come by then legit drol.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 24, 2013)

Awesome stack... Do it


----------



## JAXNY (Feb 24, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> Awesome stack... Do it



I'm thinking about it now. I've got this
Full bottle of Drol saying "eat me" and 
I just started the Dbol. 
Since you've done this before how would
You recomend going about it? Dosages, split,
Duration ect...?


----------



## JAXNY (Feb 24, 2013)

^^^^ btw my Drol seem to be 25 mg
Capsules. Never seen it in this capacity 
Before.


----------



## Rage Strength (Feb 24, 2013)

If its pinn it's straight up shit bunk just to let u know. I tried their drol and didn't get shit


----------



## losieloos (Feb 25, 2013)

My one friend gain 30 pounds with that combo


----------



## biggerben692000 (Feb 25, 2013)

JAXNY said:


> I'm thinking about it now. I've got this
> Full bottle of Drol saying "eat me" and
> I just started the Dbol.
> Since you've done this before how would
> ...



50/mg of each ed seems resonable. I just started a dbol run. I'm taking 40mg of dbol and 50mg of winny ed. Gonna run the bol for about 5 weeks and the winny for about 2 weeks. I'm gonna drop the winny when I up my tren dose. I"m running mast p right now but am switching over to long enan esters. Gonna run 600mg mastE/ew  



JAXNY said:


> ^^^^ btw my Drol seem to be 25 mg
> Capsules. Never seen it in this capacity
> Before.



I have. Seems like I've seen 25mg more in caps. 50mg seems to be the most popular and most marketed dose.


----------



## cranium85 (Feb 25, 2013)

IMO I would stay away from running two orals in a cycle, especially two that are very toxic to your liver. Again this is just my opinion, if I were to run two ovals. It would be one to kick start and one on the ass end. That's just me.

Then again it seems that a lot of the bros disagree and have tried it and say its a great stack so give it a go, make a log and keep us up to date with how it works out for u.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 25, 2013)

JAXNY said:


> I'm thinking about it now. I've got this
> Full bottle of Drol saying "eat me" and
> I just started the Dbol.
> Since you've done this before how would
> ...





biggerben692000 said:


> 50/mg of each ed seems resonable. I just started a dbol run. I'm taking 40mg of dbol and 50mg of winny ed. Gonna run the bol for about 5 weeks and the winny for about 2 weeks. I'm gonna drop the winny when I up my tren dose. I"m running mast p right now but am switching over to long enan esters. Gonna run 600mg mastE/ew
> 
> 
> 
> I have. Seems like I've seen 25mg more in caps. 50mg seems to be the most popular and most marketed dose.




Bigben has it right at 50/50... I prefer to run the dbol at 20 to 30 though. Dbol cripples me with back pumps. I ran 20/50  but also had 25 win in there as well.


----------



## JAXNY (Feb 25, 2013)

PecKerW0OD said:


> IMO I would stay away from running two orals in a cycle, especially two that are very toxic to your liver. Again this is just my opinion, if I were to run two ovals. It would be one to kick start and one on the ass end. That's just me.
> 
> Then again it seems that a lot of the bros disagree and have tried it and say its a great stack so give it a go, make a log and keep us up to date with how it works out for u.



This was always my main concern and
Why I never ran both together. 
Because the brands I used to run were
Very potent and I always thought it
Would be too much on your liver. 
But the UGL's maybe not as strong, idk
Ill have to play around and experiment 
Some. 
Hell, it's some thing new to do. Besides 
I think my liver may be bullet proof anyways 
I haven't been able to fry it yet.
And it should be.... LOL.


----------



## goodfella (Feb 25, 2013)

For me it was a bad combo, dosed at 50mg dbol/50mg drol in a cap. It completely killed my appetite the first day I started, and ended up being alllllllllll water cus it fucked up my calorie intake. Everyones diff, so may not affect you like it did me. Great temporary strength gains tho lol, about it. Today I try and stay away from orals in general tho.


----------



## biggerben692000 (Feb 25, 2013)

goodfella said:


> For me it was a bad combo, dosed at 50mg dbol/50mg drol in a cap. It completely killed my appetite the first day I started, and ended up being alllllllllll water cus it fucked up my calorie intake. Everyones diff, so may not affect you like it did me. Great temporary strength gains tho lol, about it. Today I try and stay away from orals in general tho.



Good drol can hurt my appetite for a about a week. I don't feel all that great on drol, either.....but I love the way it makes me look. Full as fuck.


----------



## DADAWG (Feb 26, 2013)

i reccomend against running a oral combo , because the general population cant help itself. IF IF IF you ran a half dose of 2 orals or a 1/3 dose of 3 orals theres nothing wrong with it BUT BUT BUT the general population starts out with good intentions and ends up running full doses of multiple orals . there are to many injectable options out there to place unnecessary stress on the liver.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 26, 2013)

goodfella said:


> For me it was a bad combo, dosed at 50mg dbol/50mg drol in a cap. It completely killed my appetite the first day I started, and ended up being alllllllllll water cus it fucked up my calorie intake. Everyones diff, so may not affect you like it did me. Great temporary strength gains tho lol, about it. Today I try and stay away from orals in general tho.



That was all drol. Known appetite killer


----------



## Hero Swole (Mar 15, 2013)

Amen to that. When i ran 50mg of d bol i had backpumps 24/7 no joke. i couldn't even do missionary in bed.


----------



## biggerben692000 (Mar 15, 2013)

Hero Swole said:


> Amen to that. When i ran 50mg of d bol i had backpumps 24/7 no joke. i couldn't even do missionary in bed.



Huh? Laying flat on my back is the only way I felt relief? Try laying on your tummy and taking it that way.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 15, 2013)

biggerben692000 said:


> Huh? Laying flat on my back is the only way I felt relief? Try laying on your tummy and taking it that way.



Wow that was a softball... Way to hit it out of the park lol


----------



## gymrat827 (Mar 15, 2013)

a bunch of buddies did it in college.  they had zero aas knowledge and didnt run a AI or pct.  But 2 out of 5 ended up with gyno.


----------



## SAD (Mar 15, 2013)

My absolute favorite combo is 50drol/30dbol/25winny.  I've run it multiple times and love it.  Understand what dadawg said and make sure you have the discipline to stay at partial doses.


----------



## R1rider (Mar 15, 2013)

never tried it, am curious to try the 50/50 combo, but i am worried about the sides. Will try it sometime this year


----------

